
Pebble goes off wrist with Core, dedicated running gadget - steven
https://backchannel.com/pebble-makes-a-run-for-it-c1da3db0f400#.eh3kjj4q7
======
yurisagalov
I posted this on Twitter, but re-posting on HN for further discussion...

A lot of people are going to be talking about how Core is a wearable for
runners, but if that's all, we (and _especially_ we at HN) are missing the
bigger point.

The Pebble Core is what the Raspberry Pi should be - a fully functional
computer so small it fits on a keychain.

One way of thinking about the Pebble Core is as the new CPU at the heart of a
new motherboard. If you're building an internet connected piece of hardware,
the Core is at the heart of it.

~~~
whamlastxmas
Core is not extensible at all in terms of adding hardware to it. I don't see
many people using Pi with only GPS and cell data and accelerometer and not
connected to anything else.

~~~
lsiebert
Bluetooth lets you connect additional devices, so I think that's covered.

edit: and it has a special hardware port you can use as well.

------
caractacus
As a runner, I really don't see the point. I have a gps watch (Garmin) that
records distance, time, pace, cadence, etc etc and shows it all to me on my
wrist. Sure, there are people out there who just want to track a run but the
use case for this - particularly with no display - seems very very limited.

~~~
eitally
Your Garmin can't play mp3s.

~~~
kingosticks
My TomTom Cardio can: [https://www.tomtom.com/en_us/sports/fitness-
watches/gps-watc...](https://www.tomtom.com/en_us/sports/fitness-watches/gps-
watch-music-cardio-spark/sky-captain-scuba-blue-large/)

But I wish it could play music from Spotify, specifically Spotify in offline
mode... which this can! I'm sold.

------
heynk
> "Pebble’s first impulse was to supercharge the smart watch, building in GPS
> and accelerometers and cellular antennas and earphone plugs, so it could
> combine the virtues of an always-connected smart watch, fitness tracker and
> music player."

Maybe I'm wrong, but as a runner this is what I think I want. I never run with
a phone, just my GPS/HR watch. Lots of them already have MP3 storage with
bluetooth headphone capability. I don't really know any that have 3g
functionality and can play Spotify, which is where all my music is organized
currently. I don't really want a full smartwatch (or maybe I do), but I would
like to be able to send pre-composed texts to a few contacts, for example. And
a full Strava app. And a camera :)

This market is referred to as 'Standalone Smartwatches', but I haven't found
one that really excites me. I'm sure it has to do with the limited space and
high cost of that kind of device.

------
jey
Who's the target audience for this? Doesn't nearly everyone have a smartphone
with an accelerometer, or will very soon?

~~~
jrowley
If you don't want to bring your big expensive smart phone with you while
running, this could be an alternative. But as a runner I love having my pace
on my wrist watch - it has fundamentally changed how I run. So I think they
missed the boat on this (because it doesn't apply to me) but in reality there
are a lot of runners who don't care about pace and might love such a device.

And additionally I don't like taking my phone with me - not because it is big
but because after a few miles I can't directly interact with it via the touch
screen because my fingers are too sweaty. So they might be on to something if
the UX of the device turns out to be nice.

~~~
brianwawok
I mean I run with my garmin 735, which cost $450.. not that much cheaper than
my smartphone.

~~~
jrowley
But really, who is going to run a triathlon with a pebble. I doubt it's
battery could even last an entire race if it was playing music and using GPS.
Also, I imagine you can do HRM with the core but it didn't mention it.

~~~
angus-g
According to the page they're aiming for 9 hours battery life with location
tracking and offline music. Although it doesn't seem waterproof so a triathlon
might be out of the question.

------
hwang89
Anyone doing serious training should check out DC Rainmaker's take:
[http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2016/05/initial-thoughts-on-
pebbl...](http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2016/05/initial-thoughts-on-pebbles-new-
optical-hr-time-2-and-3g-gps-connected-core.html)

------
a_small_island
>"I ask him this question while we are sitting in a conference room in
Pebble’s spacious new Redwood City headquarters, offices that became more
spacious than intended because of the layoffs. (Instead of spreading over two
floors, Migicovsky decided to squeeze the workforce into one.)"

Just another submarine piece, also I wonder if it's an open office?

~~~
magicbeanss
How is this a submarine piece when the author is emphasizing layoffs?

------
digi_owl
Seems Pebble has lost their direction. Their original product was excellent. A
information UI on your wrist.

But then came their update, and it was all about "timelines" (thanks but no
thanks, i know where this is going having dealt with Facebook and Twitter
"timelines").

And now this, whiskey tango foxtrot...

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _Seems Pebble has lost their direction. Their original product was
> excellent. A information UI on your wrist._

Yeah, I agree. Mind you - I still love Pebbles; I'm a happy owner of Time,
upgrading from the Classic. But I liked them much better when they were about
"information UI on your wrist" \- i.e. a tool. Now it seems to be marketed as
a toy for people obsessed with sports. I don't like that direction personally
(and I sadly accept I'm probably not the target audience anymore).

~~~
erohead
Health/fitness/notifications is the large market that buys a lot of our
products. But we're hackers at heart, that's why we made Pebble Core as open
and hackable as possible. The first 'app' for it is Spotify/gps for runners,
but at its core it's simply an unlocked Android 5.0 device. We're very excited
about the platform.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Thanks for the reply!

Yeah, I understand the market reasons. You are still the best in terms of
hackability, and I appreciate this very much. I already backed, can't wait for
Time 2 and Core!

------
fit2rule
Its a little obnoxious to see Apples' white headphones being used in the pr0n
shots of the Core prototype. I wonder if there weren't better phones
available, or if its intentional..

